# Has this ever happened to any one else?



## CAL (Aug 15, 2011)

It was this past Sunday morning at our local coffee shop which is also a store and gas station.Sitting there with friends as usual a really big black man came in the coffee part and started reading what appeared to me as some google directions.I couldn't hear it all but enough to understand he was lost and needed a little explanation as to where he was or something of the sort.Several of the local blacks tried to help with his problem and from looking at his face when he left I could tell he just might need a little more than what he had gotten.Well I got up and went out behind him and ask him could I possibly help him any way and he said he was trying to get to Tallahassee,Fla.His daughter was with him and was starting to school there in college.He felt like he was lost.Well suggesting to him to walk over to my truck where I had a Ga.map,I could show him where to go and get corrected.I showed him where he was and the correct route to go to get to Tallahassee.

As he shook my hand and thanked me he says "are you going to church today"?I said I wasn't ,but that was another story.Next he says "can I pray for you,will you let me pray for you"?I immediately said please do and I would appreciate it.Up walks another friend of mine to see what is happening I guess and the man told him "put your hand right here".Meaning to lay his hand on his arm,which he did.The man then prayed the most beautiful prayer,addressed God as "Father God".He prayed for blessings,health,and care to name a few.It was more than awesome.There we were right out in the parking lot of the station with people going both directions.His prayer was in detail and not short by any means.

This was such an awesome happening,I just wanted to share it with as many as would read.How many times have you had this to happen from a total stranger in a parking lot and not know who nor anything about the person?Without a doubt,Blessings come in different packages.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 15, 2011)

Had something like that happen only once, And I thank the Lord for it every time it comes to mind.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 15, 2011)

Not often, but it has happened before.  But not at a gas station.  I would assume him to be a great person.

Many years ago I did some carpentry work at a man's house.  At the end of the day, he prayed with me concerning my continued safety and work in the church.

I've sat in ICU units with family members when total strangers would introduce themselves to us and ask if they can pray for us and our sick loved one.

I've got an older gentleman that I frequently visit.  If I don't hurry and pray for him he'll pray for me.

But I've never gotten a pray just because I helped someone with driving directions.

I sure hope your directions didn't get him lost.
  Forgive me for saying that.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, that's special indeed and I haven't had that happen to me before.

My father told me of one of his friends that when they eat out, they ask the waiter/waitress if there's anything that they can pray for them. He said they normally are really nice about it and ask for things pertaining to their family and such. I thought it was a good idea actually.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 20, 2011)

It happened to me once about 15 years ago, at a time in my life when I really needed it. The prayer was like a hymn. Totally random encounter. Totally genuine person. It was really moving.

Angels come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## simpleman30 (Aug 23, 2011)

my girlfriend's mom will ask to pray over the simplest things.  she has complete and unwavering belief in the power of prayer from the biggest things to the smallest things in life.  i do too, but i'm not as vocal about it.  kinda reminds me that i could be more reliant on prayer.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 23, 2011)

awesome......


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 23, 2011)

About 10 years ago I was pushing my wheelchair bound mother across a parking lot as we were leaving her doctor's office.  God bless her, she's with the Lord now.
As we crossed the lot I noticed a man step away from his car and walk towards us.  He was carrying a briefcase.  As he neared us, he got down on his knees, on the blacktop, in his suit, in front of my mother, held her hand, and said the following to my elderly mother:  And I paraphrase:

"Sweet lady, God has brought you to me today, out here in the hot sun.  And your radiance dims the brightness of the sun.  I don't believe I've ever seen a sweeter, more beautiful face in all my life.  And sweet lady I hope you'll pray for me because I'm gonna be praying for you.  Okay?  See you in heaven!"

He stood up and walked on past.  I started to run catch up to him but decided that it happened as it needed to happen.

I haven't thought of that in a while.
I still don't know who he was.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 23, 2011)

Chris and I were at Walgreens one day and there was a young black woman sitting on the bench outside.  It was a hot Sunday afternoon and Chris said when he walked by that he heard her crying.  We went home and on the way home Chris said he felt that he needed to go back and see if she needed anything.  So we turned around in our driveway and went back....She just smiled and said that she was fine, that she was on a Spiritual journey and she felt compelled by God to sit on that bench and that when God told her it was time to go that she would go.  She said that many people had stoped to check on her.

We were both touched by the experience.


----------

